# Fillet Mignon Sunday Night



## Greg Rempe (May 9, 2005)

Here are some pics I took last night.  Fillet w/ a little EVOO and some salt and pepper.  Also, I did a rib steak for the kids...they love steak too!!

I tried to do grill chips ( my own idear)...just 4 for now...EVOO, salt and pepper and then grilled till they were cooked crispyish...I should have put them on sooner.  I put them on as I was taking the meat off and kind of forgot about them on one side so they were a tad over done.  Next time they will be much better...overall, the tatse of the grill chips was ok!

Here is a link...choose the fillet mignon 5/8/2005.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 10, 2005)

yeah they look a tad overdone, but still good!  What size pan did you use????!!!?!?!? :lmao:  :joy:  [-X


----------



## Finney (May 10, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah they look a tad overdone, but still good!  What size pan did you use????!!!?!?!? :lmao:  :joy:  [-X



That would be *FRYING PAN*.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Deep sear lines!!


----------



## Shawn White (May 10, 2005)

I think your steaks look great Greg, I prefer a little less done but I'd gobble up one o' them in a heartbeat. Then I'd say thanks.

After years of serving medium-well to well to the family before I saw the light of medium-rare - medium, I'm still trying to 'pinkify' the gang at home

'burnt' is the steak I left in the frying pan then passed out to find char in the morning and a terrible bad smell in the apartment .... a true DA moment, warped the frying pan and all


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 11, 2005)

It's ok Bob...I can take the heat...I'd rather people be honest about how they see it then just tell me it looks good all the time.  But, you were right...it was a nice juicy pink throughout which is how I like mine.

The chips were just an idea I got when I looked at an unassuming potato.  I cut it in to 4 medium thick slices, added EVOO on both sides and the kosher salt and cracked black pepper on top.  Put them on the grill to cook.  Again, if I wouldn't have forgotten about them for a bit both sides would have come out ok.  It had a nice crunch in the beginning and the middle was a a bit soft...like baked feels.

When I get them done better I'll post the recipe for all to see.  Maybe I've stumbled on my fortune!! #-o   Thanks for the interest in them...I love to create on the grill!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 11, 2005)

Here's some I did recently.  Wish I'd sliced one open so you could see the inside...lots of red, but very tender.  I got so excited I just put the camera down and ate.


----------



## Rob D. (May 11, 2005)

Wedges work nice for the grilled spuds...give 'em a shake in a bowl with whatever concoction ya want and throw 'em on the grill.....yummy...I find they always take a little longer than I think....

Rob


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 11, 2005)

Greg, 

The cut (before cooking) looked kind of below par IMHO, Pre sliced I take it?


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 11, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Greg,
> 
> The cut (before cooking) looked kind of below par IMHO, Pre sliced I take it?



Giant Eagle butcher,,,kinda last minuet...I usually go to a local butcher shop for my meat! :!:


----------

